# Plow/Cherokee Match?



## olesnowpatrol (Aug 13, 2011)

How do I go about determining whether this plow
http://madison.craigslist.org/for/2547588244.html

would fit on 2000 Cherokee Sport?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

You will need the truck side mount. the S10 truck mount wont fit the cherokee


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

Fabb it up and be done with it


----------



## olesnowpatrol (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for the input and advice.

One more....Is $500 a fair price?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

How much wiring?? does it come with controls? It is a two meter important to know when ordering parts.If it works for $500 it a good price but you will probably spend a grand on the stuff you need to make it work.


----------



## Pro-Lawn&Ground (Jul 14, 2010)

Forget that man get a western or fisher plow if you're actually gonna use this for more than just your own driveway ... myers is garbage ... and to the point that a dealer I know who sells myers will tell you myers is garbage


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

Western made that setup. I just got a mount and plow for my Cherokee.


----------

